# Postmates lowered pay again?



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Just noticed that I completed 2 deliveries for a total of $4! F that.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You should email them. I've noticed that sometimes pay doesn't register right away.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You should email them. I've noticed that sometimes pay doesn't register right away.


It shows $4 for 2 deliveries though.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Are the 2 deliveries stacked deliveries or are the 2 deliveries from separate places?


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Are the 2 deliveries stacked deliveries or are the 2 deliveries from separate places?


Stacked. I recall getting more than $4 for 2 deliveries in the past though. It's like I did two jobs just to potentially earn double the tip (unlikely).


----------



## WebRat (Jan 30, 2018)

The payout is kinda weird, my tips come in a couple days later and in odd amounts like the last tip, $2.41


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

4 sounds low. Ive done 2 deliveries at once. It usually comes out at least 6 bucks depending on the distance. People who dont tip on postmates suck ass


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I guess they pay worse than ubereats.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

KR23 said:


> Stacked. I recall getting more than $4 for 2 deliveries in the past though. It's like I did two jobs just to potentially earn double the tip (unlikely).


My last stacked pick ups were from same restaurant. Got paid for 1 pick up and 2 dropoffs. Without tips, it's $5 and change.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

so the 20 trillion missing from pentagon accounting could buy 10 trillion deliveries. 

the money already created and accounted for could enslave you for eternity.
provided they find a way to keep you all poor


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I get stacked orders all the time 3 deliveries tonight total was $22.xx before tip. Not sure how you got two orders together and got paid $4 each.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Djfourmoney said:


> I get stacked orders all the time 3 deliveries tonight total was $22.xx before tip. Not sure how you got two orders together and got paid $4 each.


I got paid $4 total for both. I was heated lol


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

KR23 said:


> I got paid $4 total for both. I was heated lol


Is that PM's fault? Did you point that out before posting online


BetterGet5Stars said:


> so the 20 trillion missing from pentagon accounting could buy 10 trillion deliveries.
> 
> the money already created and accounted for could enslave you for eternity.
> provided they find a way to keep you all poor


Owning a business is the way out. Relocating to a cheaper place to live is another way. All the cheap places to live have two things in common.

Yearly weather events (Hurricane, Floods, Tornados or deadly winter storms) and are Red States politically.

So living elsewhere in the US is a no-go. I rather take my chances knowing zero language of the country I move too.

The Gig economy will be here for good while and those that choose to make it a means to an end rather than a career will come out ahead next decade.


----------

